# Can you walk a dog along the JBR



## Kelly0616 (Apr 30, 2012)

New to the Dubai Marina area with 2 small chihuahuas, i was wondering if there were rules as to where to walk them? Does anyone know if its ok to walk dogs along the JBR as I havent seen any ever?
Thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you mean Jumeirah Beach Road or Jumeirah Beach Residence? Pets are not allowed in Jum Beach Residence so no you cannot walk your dogs there. You can walk them on the walkways around the Marina waterside- you quite often see people walking dogs at Marina Walk.


----------



## mungomango (Apr 30, 2012)

That's good to know. I am moving with my dog and really worried about where to walk her - any other places you see dogs being walked?


----------



## Kelly0616 (Apr 30, 2012)

mungomango said:


> That's good to know. I am moving with my dog and really worried about where to walk her - any other places you see dogs being walked?


actually a funny thing today, i was walking on the JBR walk and i saw a man walking 2 chihuahuas so i stopped and asked him if this was aloud and he said technically "no" but he does it everyday and nobody will say anything to him so i guess its one of those rules that is overlooked


----------

